# HELP Smoker turned off



## JaO (May 31, 2021)

I haven't found a solid answer for this particular scenario. At 12:30 I pulled out some Cornish game hens prepped and popped in the smoker at 225. A little over an hour ago internal temp was 135F. Go to check and smoker turned off for some reason. Internal food temp at 100F and smoker temp 75. From out of refrigeration to now is 3 hrs. Thanks for input.


----------



## kilo charlie (May 31, 2021)

JaO said:


> I haven't found a solid answer for this particular scenario. At 12:30 I pulled out some Cornish game hens prepped and popped in the smoker at 225. A little over an hour ago internal temp was 135F. Go to check and smoker turned off for some reason. Internal food temp at 100F and smoker temp 75. From out of refrigeration to now is 3 hrs. Thanks for input.



Welcome to SMF!

Details of what smoker you have would help.. pictures help too.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 31, 2021)

We need to know  what kind of smoker you have.
Gary


----------



## JaO (May 31, 2021)

Master built 30 "  it also just keeps turning off. Happening multiple times


----------



## Hamdrew (May 31, 2021)

The "rule" is food must go over 140*F within 4hrs. How/when did you temp it? Carryover heat may have brought it over that threshold.

 My food handlers card is up to date, but I would wait for the experts opinion; Unfortunately, you do not have much of a window for time.. The safest thing to do would be to debone/pull off all the meat as fast as possible, and cook (the meat) in a more guaranteed way. Start some stock with the bones/skin/gibs


----------



## JaO (May 31, 2021)

It hasn't been 4 hrs since starting them yet. I have digital thermometer stuck in the thigh. I looked out my window as it sits outside my bedroom at approx 2 hrs ago. Walked out side about an hr ago now and noticed smoker temp 75 and thermometer at 100. I turned back on and running at 250 thermometer is at 143 now


----------



## Hamdrew (May 31, 2021)

As far as I know, you should be good, then. 

I know electric smokers are meant to be convenient compared to playing with fire, but maybe check once per hour when possible? At least until you figure out what mechanism caused it to fail.


----------

